# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Threats, and using the code of conduct in ways it was never intended imho

## Kilz

Over the last day the has been a situation that I have done my best to see resolved. As it is now I am being threated with an infraction if I use the words lies or fud. As I understand it, those words are common, and are not against the rules.
FUD = Fear Uncertainty and Doubt, or using the 3 to influence someone into doing something. I do not like it when new users are given FUD. IMHO it is telling them a lie.
Background - I was in the 64bit section answering posts. I opened this thread. and answered it. Later a member of the new users team came in and posted fud.
The original poster did not ask what version they should run, they had come to the 64bit section and was interested in information about wubi. Me and a few others suggested that if they wanted to test Ubuntu that they might try a livecd.
A member of the new users team then posted fud on the topic. I asked madmetal to "Please do not come into the 64bit section spreading the "you should use the 32bit version" fud." trying to be nice, I even asked please. When he continued , I noticed he was a member of the beginners team so I went and asked that team, hoping for its leader to answer, if this was going to be the common practice of that team when dealing with new users. IMHO Spreading FUD to a new user should be against the COC.

Rather than say the FUD shouldn't have happened the focus of the discussion was focused me. How I am to heavy handed and that use of FUD and asking about a problem were against the COC according to bodhi.zazen. In fact he threatened me with the COC.  .Which I pointed out to him does not say what he was suggesting. That I did what I thought the COC recommends. 
When I asked him to look at it again and provide me with links to policy he said I was ranting.
Well bodhi.zazen in the end outlawed the use of the words lie and fud without dealing with the fact the whole thread was full of FUD.
The thread was closed, and since I started the thread I received notice from bodhi.zazen that it was locked. I wrote a pm back saying this.




> I took a look at how the thread ended. I kind of figured it would get closed something like that. With someone arguing that there is no reason to run the 64bit version. From someone who probably runs the 32bit version.  I think if you look at it you will see why some 64bit users are frustrated, Kingsley attitude is quite common outside of the 64bit section (looks like he is not on your team  ). Deal with that for a year and you will know where we are coming from.


At which point bodhi.zazen took it as a chance to threaten me.




> Kingsley is entitled to his opinion and you should learn to be more tolerant. There are down sides to running 64 bit versions of Ubutnu, and although you seem blind to them they still exit. I reviewed the information on the forums and easily found a number of downsides to the 64 bit version. You push your opinions as if you speak the "truth" and I find that annoying.
> 
> It is not as if you started a thread to help the beginners team, if you ask me you are trolling. Just look at the title, it has troll written all over it.  And it is not as if you offered to help with the team, so you are stuck with the service you get from the beginners team.
> 
> You would do well to follow the advice you have been given by several members on the beginners team and learn to be less abrasive. You could be quite effective that way. As it is you loose your effectiveness because it takes a lot of maturity to look beyond your abrasiveness.
> 
> If you insult the beginners team I will give you an infraction. I do not like being heavy handed that way and will leave it as a warning to you this time.
> 
> Calling outdated information "FUD" or "lies" is inappropriate and goes against the ubuntu ethos. It is in my opinion a personal insult.
> ...


I personally dont see the use of the words lies or FUD as insults, bodhi.zazen is threatening an infraction and admitting he is being heavy handed.

Is this the kind of person we want dealing with new users? One that threatens community members for use of the words FUD and lies?
Is he afraid that his team will spread FUD and lies and wants to stop the truth if they do?

Is this the attitude we want to put forth to new users , that if you speak a little different, not swearing or attacking, but if you dont have a fake smile in your voice we will attack you? We will say the COC says something it doesn't and make up new rules on the fly to outlaw common terms? Come on, the word FUD?

My history speaks for itself. I hate lies and untruth. Its sin. I cant just let it happen to anyone, but especially to new users. Neither should anyone else. This is the people we have selected to meet new users? This is the person who is going to give the first impression?

So, do I now have to stop using the word fud and lie? If I do what words is bodhi.zazen going to outlaw next?

----------


## KiwiNZ

Kils

Lets take the heat out of the situation .Lets all take a breather.

Can an old hopefully wise gent give  you some advise. Never post at the heat of the moment , take a break , think , then post . Instant messaging can bring instant strife.

Calling some one lier is impolite and insulting , at least where I live it is.
If you dont like what someone is posting , report it and let the staff deal with it.

----------


## Kilz

> Kils
> 
> Lets take the heat out of the situation .Lets all take a breather.
> 
> Can an old hopefully wise gent give  you some advise. Never post at the heat of the moment , take a break , think , then post . Instant messaging can bring instant strife.
> 
> Calling some one lier is impolite and insulting , at least where I live it is.
> If you dont like what someone is posting , report it and let the staff deal with it.


For the most part I do. I use the report post button a lot. But misinformation imho wasnt a breaking of the rules. So its not something I thought needed reporting. I just asked madmetal to please not spread the Fear Uncertainty and Doubt
.I honestly thought discussing it would stop more Fear Uncertainty and Doubt from rearing its head. After all these are the people dealing with newbies. If there is anyone that Fear Uncertainty and Doubt. works well on its newbies.
But bodhi.zazen is a little heavy handed. This is the person who is in charge of dealing with new users? He twisted the code of conduct. He is threatening me over use of common terms.
I cant let that slide, if I did and used the word FUD in a topic with someone who is part of his team he might do something that I would not like..
I am not afraid of taking this further. Threatening me as he did is abuse of power. He did it to try and make me back down. But Im not backing down from reporting it. Just as you suggested, instead of letting this escalate, Im reporting it. If it isnt resolved to the point I dont have to worry about him abusing his power on these forums I will take it to the next level. 
I have been on the forums a long time, and tried to do my best to help people. The mods on the forums have always been the best people. I trust those of you I have dealt with in the past. This forum and Ubuntu have been my home online.  It feels like I have a knife in my back from bodhi.zazen.
But it isnt just me, what also worries me is the new users, the people who are just starting. They will be dealing with that "team". With a leader that twists the rules.

----------


## KiwiNZ

After looking at this, bodhi.zazen has not acted outside the authority or the Code of Conduct. It is appropriate to issue warnings and I believe that bodhi.zazen has acted fair in giving a warning before an infraction was issued.

Calling other members liars is not good and should not be done. There is alternatives you can do , as I mentioned earlier.

You are a member of long standing and a good contributor to these forums , I would not like to see this incident change that . I believe this is more a matter of interpretation.

----------


## Kilz

> After looking at this, bodhi.zazen has not acted outside the authority or the Code of Conduct. It is appropriate to issue warnings and I believe that bodhi.zazen has acted fair in giving a warning before an infraction was issued.
> 
> Calling other members liars is not good and should not be done. There is alternatives you can do , as I mentioned earlier.
> 
> You are a member of long standing and a good contributor to these forums , I would not like to see this incident change that . I believe this is more a matter of interpretation.


Asking someone not to spread lies is not the same as calling them a liar imho. He didnt say I called the person a liar, but that outdated information should not be called a lie. In the discussion I gave a link to a post that proved that the person knew better. So in fact it wasnt just information they didnt know was wrong, but a delebrate untruth.
But why am I not surprised that on a forum where you can call down the wrath of god, you cant use the word liar or lie? How do you reconcile that?
Secondly, Dose he have the power to hand out infractions for the use of the word FUD? The word FUD is not against the rules as far as I know. I fully believe that bodhi.zazen overstepped his authority to outlaw a word that is not against the rules. He threatened to give me an infraction for use of the word FUD. Stating more than once that Word Fud shouldn't be used and in the last link threatening infractions for its use in a post on the forum.

----------


## Kilz

> After looking at this, bodhi.zazen has not acted outside the authority or the Code of Conduct. It is appropriate to issue warnings and I believe that bodhi.zazen has acted fair in giving a warning before an infraction was issued.
> 
> Calling other members liars is not good and should not be done. There is alternatives you can do , as I mentioned earlier.
> 
> You are a member of long standing and a good contributor to these forums , I would not like to see this incident change that . I believe this is more a matter of interpretation.


After reading your post again a question arises. Are forum moderators supposed to follow a set of rules and issue infractions if those rules are broke, or are they supposed to make up rules as they go and when they find something they personaly dont like or personally take offense with?

----------


## jdong

(I'll butt in as KiwiNZ is away...)

There are general guidelines to what staff members are supposed to be doing (they are in the forum policies) but ultimately it's up to the discretion of the staff member handling the incident what action to take, if any. We trust that they make the right decisions and whenever a complaint comes up regarding it (such as this one), we review it.

----------


## Kilz

> (I'll butt in as KiwiNZ is away...)
> 
> There are general guidelines to what staff members are supposed to be doing (they are in the forum policies) but ultimately it's up to the discretion of the staff member handling the incident what action to take, if any. We trust that they make the right decisions and whenever a complaint comes up regarding it (such as this one), we review it.


Are you saying that banning the words lies and fud and threatening infractions are consistent with those guidelines?

----------


## Kilz

> Are you saying that banning the words lies and fud and threatening infractions are consistent with those guidelines?


Sorry but I cant edit the abouve, it should be "threatening infractions for their use is consistent".

----------


## matthew

Kiwi is out for a while and the rest of us weren't following this closely because he was dealing with it.

I'm online at the moment with a little free time. Give me a few minutes (or a little more, maybe) and I'll investigate all the posts you mention and see what is going on.

I'll give you an answer as soon as I can.

----------


## jdong

> Are you saying that banning the words lies and fud and threatening infractions are consistent with those guidelines?


No, sir, I am not. I was just answering that specific question; as Matthew said, KiwiNZ had been primarily handling this issue.

----------


## matthew

In the first thread you linked to you made this post:



> Originally Posted by madmetal
> 
> 
> with AMD Athlon64 you can use both 32bit or 64bit ubuntu versions and since you are new and want to take a look and also experience the 3D desktop its better to use 32bit..
> 
> 
> Please do not come into the 64bit section spreading the "you should use the 32bit version" fud.


I understand what you are saying, but calling madmetal's contribution to the discussion "fud" was a bit over the top. It is still true that we have some work before us as a community before everything that works in the 32 bit version of Ubuntu will work as well in the 64 bit. For a newcomer, often the best advice is simply to use the 32 bit. That's not spreading fear, uncertainty, nor doubt. It's simply an unfortunate fact, and a problem that is being worked on, but which takes time. Right now, the applications and even the need simply aren't there for everyone to use the 64 bit version, and since it isn't vital for the productivity of the average user at this moment, I see no problem with the advice being given to run good, working 32 bit code on a processor designed to use either.

In your next post in the thread, you state:


> Originally Posted by madmetal
> 
> 
> i am not for or against 64bit or 32bit but i think for a new user with no experience the 32bit version will be a smoother introduction at ubuntu...
> 
> 
> I dont, this is the 64bit section, no one here does. Its FUD and not FACT. Please dont spread lies.


Again, I would recommend that anyone above a basic level of proficiency with our OS, and perhaps even most users, use the 64 bit version and submit bug reports as issues are found. This is the only way it will reach the level of fluidity and polish of the 32 bit version. I'm sorry, but it is not true to say that 64 bit Ubuntu has reached exactly the same level of ease of installation of certain features that many people really like. It is getting closer and closer all the time, though, and many of the objections and difficulties that people have had in the past simply do not exist any longer.

I think this thread, and the links it contains, do a good job summing up the potential advantages and disadvantages of running one vs the other. You may think otherwise, but the overall community opinion is that the 64 bit version is excellent, but still a small step below the 32 bit version for some users' needs. Saying to someone who merely wishes to make that thought known to a new user, "don't spread lies," is alarmist. If you were to disagree using good evidence and clear arguments your points could be heard and considered. Instead, you are telling someone else to stop speaking. Instead of censoring others contributions to the conversation, you might better choose to contribute a kindly worded alternative viewpoint that could convince other users of your point of view rather than simply tell people to shut up (even politely).

This is what I believe bodhi.zazen was stating here.

The rest of the exchange in the links provided is simply an extension of this issue.

The bottom line for me is this: your points are valid and I would love to hear them expressed in a way that encourages new users to consider them. The way they were expressed in this exchange was poor and did not contribute to a healthy discussion of the relative merits of 32 vs 64 bit Ubuntu, but rather caused an near-immediate degrading of the discussion into grumpiness and frustration. If you were to change the manner of your communication, your content would be extremely valuable to the discussion. Please consider that. This is the reason for the warning and the threat of infraction. Could that have been expressed better? Maybe, but I think bodhi.zazen did a very good job of writing in a clear, unemotional tone and I stand behind him and what he had to say.

Kilz, you are a long-standing member of this community and we appreciate your presence. You have many useful things to say and ideas to contribute. Please continue to do so. If you are able to express yourself with more grace and less direct confrontation in your style, you would find a lot of appreciative listeners. 

This is the ultimate goal, I believe, of bodhi.zazen's actions as well as Kiwi's. In my reading of the various parts of the preceding discourse I see no effort to specifically ban the words "lies" or "fud" and every effort to simply help you discover a more useful and effective way to contribute to this community and the education of new users.

----------


## Kilz

> In the first thread you linked to you made this post:
> I understand what you are saying, but calling madmetal's contribution to the discussion "fud" was a bit over the top. It is still true that we have some work before us as a community before everything that works in the 32 bit version of Ubuntu will work as well in the 64 bit. For a newcomer, often the best advice is simply to use the 32 bit. That's not spreading fear, uncertainty, nor doubt. 
> It's simply an unfortunate fact, and a problem that is being worked on, but which takes time. Right now, the applications and even the need simply aren't there for everyone to use the 64 bit version, and since it isn't vital for the productivity of the average user at this moment, I see no problem with the advice being given to run good, working 32 bit code on a processor designed to use either.


I think that is a difference of opinion. One that most people running the 64bit version will tell you is false. There is a less than 1% differences in available packages between the different versions according to launchpad. That all common packages are there and the difference can be accounted for in packages that may have been merged or are 32bit specific.
What madmetal said that made me post that was this post. Where he used Fear of not being able to run an application (3d desktop) Uncetranty that the version he had already chosen to run was able to run it (64bit is able to run the 3d desktop) and Doubt that all new users feel was exploited.




> In your next post in the thread, you state:Again, I would recommend that anyone above a basic level of proficiency with our OS, and perhaps even most users, use the 64 bit version and submit bug reports as issues are found. This is the only way it will reach the level of fluidity and polish of the 32 bit version. I'm sorry, but it is not true to say that 64 bit Ubuntu has reached exactly the same level of ease of installation of certain features that many people really like. It is getting closer and closer all the time, though, and many of the objections and difficulties that people have had in the past simply do not exist any longer.


Unfortunately that is an opinion most people who dont run the 64bit version have. Which relies on it never getting better. I think you need to take a look at that again as it is the same thing that was said about dapper, and edgy, Feisty is not the ssame.




> I think this thread, and the links it contains, do a good job summing up the potential advantages and disadvantages of running one vs the other. You may think otherwise, but the overall community opinion is that the 64 bit version is excellent, but still a small step below the 32 bit version for some users' needs. Saying to someone who merely wishes to make that thought known to a new user, "don't spread lies," is alarmist. If you were to disagree using good evidence and clear arguments your points could be heard and considered. Instead, you are telling someone else to stop speaking. Instead of censoring others contributions to the conversation, you might better choose to contribute a kindly worded alternative viewpoint that could convince other users of your point of view rather than simply tell people to shut up (even politely).


You chose a thread that has a lot of links that prove that the assumptions of 64bit not being ready are false.
Per the link you chose to use
"Note:In the end you the user will have to make the choice of what is right for you,and you needs."
So is it correct to use Fear Uncertainty and Doubt to make a new user who has already made the decision to install 64bit change his mind?






> This is what I believe bodhi.zazen was stating here.


Had it ended there I could have lived with it.




> The rest of the exchange in the links provided is simply an extension of this issue.[
> 
> The bottom line for me is this: your points are valid and I would love to hear them expressed in a way that encourages new users to consider them. The way they were expressed in this exchange was poor and did not contribute to a healthy discussion of the relative merits of 32 vs 64 bit Ubuntu, but rather caused an near-immediate degrading of the discussion into grumpiness and frustration. If you were to change the manner of your communication, your content would be extremely valuable to the discussion. Please consider that. This is the reason for the warning and the threat of infraction. Could that have been expressed better? Maybe, but I think bodhi.zazen did a very good job of writing in a clear, unemotional tone and I stand behind him and what he had to say.


I am who I am. I have made 3900+ posts as myself. I like me. But I honestly think that the subject was diverted away from the problem at hand into opinions on the way I post. 




> Kilz, you are a long-standing member of this community and we appreciate your presence. You have many useful things to say and ideas to contribute. Please continue to do so. If you are able to express yourself with more grace and less direct confrontation in your style, you would find a lot of appreciative listeners. 
> 
> This is the ultimate goal, I believe, of bodhi.zazen's actions as well as Kiwi's. In my reading of the various parts of the preceding discourse I see no effort to specifically ban the words "lies" or "fud" and every effort to simply help you discover a more useful and effective way to contribute to this community and the education of new users.


Here I will disagree with you. I do not think I misunderstood.




> As I stated above, I do not see madmetal's post as FUD, it is at worst outdated and possibly accurate for some version of Ubuntu.
> 
> I can see you are quite passionate about the issue though
> 
> What I am asking is for you to be aware of the Ubuntu Code of Conduct :
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
> 
> IMO you posts are calling the information posted by madmetal "lies" and "FUD" is out of line.As I am a member of the Beginners Team I will ask for another mod to render an opinion on the issue.


and 





> I* find terms like "FUD" and "lies" to be inappropriate and inflammatory to the subject hand.* This type of language does not build trust or a working relationship between us, nor does it assist new users better learn to run 64 bit. *If you insist on using such language on the Beginner sub forum, or if I see you treating my team members in such a way on the 64 bit forum, I will hand out infractions.*


Those quotes say to me (especially the last one)that he is going to give infractions for the use of the terms lies and fud. He has made them impossible to use without the threat hanging over the head of the person using them. Please if you respond to nothing else respont to the threat of using the Code of conduct in such a way as to threaten infrations for the use of the words "lies" and "fud" and if bodhi.zazen has the right to ban their use with that threat. 
Adding to it the personal message that I still have and will be glad to forward, or even give my password to a forum staff member to look at.




> If you insult the beginners team I will give you an infraction. I do not like being heavy handed that way and will leave it as a warning to you this time.
> 
> Calling outdated information "FUD" or "lies" is inappropriate and goes against the ubuntu ethos. It is in my opinion a personal insult.
> 
> Please either learn to ignore such information or correct it is such a way that is less offensive. There are many ways to provide information without resorting to insults. If you are frustrated with the forums, give it a break and come back when you can post without violating the code of conduct.


The simple question I am asking is is it consistent with the moderators guidelines to issue such threats and banns on the words lies and fud?

----------


## matthew

> I think that is a difference of opinion. One that most people running the 64bit version will tell you is false. There is a less than 1% differences in available packages between the different versions according to launchpad. That all common packages are there and the difference can be accounted for in packages that may have been merged or are 32bit specific.
> What madmetal said that made me post that was this post. Where he used Fear of not being able to run an application (3d desktop) Uncetranty that the version he had already chosen to run was able to run it (64bit is able to run the 3d desktop) and Doubt that all new users feel was exploited.


Whether what he said was pure FUD or merely misguided or uninformed really boils down to your perception of the guy's motives. Did madmetal intend to send users running away in fear from the 64 bit version or was he honestly trying to be helpful? I can't tell from his post and neither can you. He does not obviously fit into either camp. In the absence of clear-cut evidence (like a long standing trend from this specific user, or totally obvious forgeries of data like "using the 64 bit version will make your computer explode, small children cry, and God will kill a kitten if you do it") that his intent was malicious, I prefer to presume he was merely misinformed. The best way to combat either problem, fud or misinformation, is a consistent, fair, kind, and complete detailing of correct information. It is not a full-scale frontal assault. Your response was closer to one than the other...and it wasn't on the more helpful end of the scale.

Oh, and by the way, I am in full agreement that the 64 bit version is in an excellent state and worthy of being recommended to almost everyone, so this isn't about my opinion on the actual issue.




> Unfortunately that is an opinion most people who dont run the 64bit version have. Which relies on it never getting better. I think you need to take a look at that again as it is the same thing that was said about dapper, and edgy, Feisty is not the ssame.


+1




> You chose a thread that has a lot of links that prove that the assumptions of 64bit not being ready are false.
> Per the link you chose to use
> "Note:In the end you the user will have to make the choice of what is right for you,and you needs."
> So is it correct to use Fear Uncertainty and Doubt to make a new user who has already made the decision to install 64bit change his mind?


I think the end user should have a choice of what to use. The best way for that choice to be made well is by informing the user of his options in a clear, even-handed manner.

Had you said, "You know, I think you're trying to help here, but what you are saying isn't accurate. It may have been earlier, but advances have been made making it possible to do the things you are mentioning very well on the 64 bit platform" you would have been accurate, as well as effective in refuting the statement. This could have been done without resorting to accusations of "FUD!!" and so on...and the end user you mention would not have had to endure/witness the silly argument that followed.




> I honestly think that the subject was diverted away from the problem at hand into opinions on the way I post.


I like who you are. In this case, the problem was precisely how you posted. That was not a diversion. Your information and point of view were not inappropriate, your expression of them was, because it was inflammatory and unhelpful in correcting the very errors you objected to.




> Those quotes say to me (especially the last one)that he is going to give infractions for the use of the terms lies and fud. He has made them impossible to use without the threat hanging over the head of the person using them. Please if you respond to nothing else respont to the threat of using the Code of conduct in such a way as to threaten infrations for the use of the words "lies" and "fud" and if bodhi.zazen has the right to ban their use with that threat.


He is threatening to give infractions for using those terms to silence people, as if they somehow end all disagreement with you. The terms "lies" and "fud" are not, in and of themselves, objectionable. Your attempt to use them in a way that says to a user, "Your opinions are invalid and I wish you would be quiet" is counter-productive and create an atmosphere that is not conducive to the free exchange of ideas. You could have phrased your thoughts as, "I have heard people say things like this and this information simply isn't true. Here is evidence to support what I'm saying <link>. Perhaps it was unintentional, but when a person makes an unsubstantiated comment implying that a 3D desktop cannot be run on 64 bit Ubuntu, that just isn't the case and I want to correct the misconception. If you were lying, shame on you. I imagine, though, you were merely misinformed, have out of date information, or bought into some FUD that someone, somewhere may have spread." without any threat of infraction.




> Adding to it the personal message that I still have and will be glad to forward, or even give my password to a forum staff member to look at.


You can forward it to me if you think it is necessary. So far I haven't seen anything that makes bodhi.zazen look anything but good in my eyes.




> The simple question I am asking is is it consistent with the moderators guidelines to issue such threats and bans on the words lies and fud?


I still haven't seen any threats or bans issued solely because of the words themselves. The problem is the context and the manner in which they were being used were inflammatory and not conducive to a smooth discussion of benefits and potential problems with the end user's decision.

----------


## Kilz

> I still haven't seen any threats or bans issued solely because of the words themselves. The problem is the context and the manner in which they were being used were inflammatory and not conducive to a smooth discussion of benefits and potential problems with the end user's decision.


Perhaps you are missing something if you dont see it.



> Originally Posted by bodhi.zazen  View Post
> I find terms like "FUD" and "lies" to be inappropriate and inflammatory to the subject hand. This type of language does not build trust or a working relationship between us, nor does it assist new users better learn to run 64 bit. If you insist on using such language on the Beginner sub forum, or if I see you treating my team members in such a way on the 64 bit forum, I will hand out infractions


This entire quote is a threat for using the words. Not only in the ongoing discussion but also in the future ("in such a way on the 64 bit forum"). I see it as nothing more than someone abusing power to silence people who dont agree with him.
That he has made the words fud and lies unusable is not just my opinion , but that of others I have talked to. Simply because it is his standard of how they are used that will result in infractions.

----------


## matthew

> I still haven't seen any threats or bans *issued solely because of the words themselves.* The *problem* is the *context* and the _manner_ in which they were being used were *inflammatory* and not conducive to a smooth discussion of benefits and potential problems with the end user's decision.





> Perhaps you are missing something if you dont see it.
> 
> This entire quote is a threat for using the words. Not only in the ongoing discussion but also in the future ("in such a way on the 64 bit forum"). I see it as nothing more than someone abusing power to silence people who dont agree with him.
> That he has made the words fud and lies unusable is not just my opinion , but that of others I have talked to. Simply because it is his standard of how they are used that will result in infractions.


No. He is not making a threat "for using the words." Please read my statements again, highlighted for clearer communication. Taking only one of his posts, without the full context of the previous conversation, it would seem that he was. This is most assuredly not the case when you factor in the full history within the exchange.

----------


## Kilz

> No. He is not making a threat "for using the words." Please read my statements again, highlighted for clearer communication. Taking only one of his posts, without the full context of the previous conversation, it would seem that he was. This is most assuredly not the case when you factor in the full history within the exchange.


I see it completely different. That he is making conflicting statements may be the case. But at this time I do not feel safe posting. This was not the case before bodhi.zazen made his threat. Because his threat is not based on rules in a book, but his interpretation of words. Let me say that it is awful difficult to read into statements posted on forums. I fear saying that fud is fud when it clearly is.
You appear to be bending over backwards to back him up. Looking for any reason to excuse the threat and telling me that my clear reading and experience is wrong. 
Reading the fud posted as not mean spirited, but that my words were. Strange how you seem to not see thats exactly what bodhi.zazen sees. 
I feel strongly against anyone speaking untruth about the 64bit version. Sadly its excused and allowed, when reported its left standing and never removed.
I also fear what is going to be done to new users now that he is the head of a team devoted to them. How many people is he going to "interpret" and hand out infractions to.

----------


## matthew

> I see it completely different. That he is making conflicting statements may be the case. But at this time I do not feel safe posting. This was not the case before bodhi.zazen made his threat. Because his threat is not based on rules in a book, but his interpretation of words. Let me say that it is awful difficult to read into statements posted on forums. I fear saying that fud is fud when it clearly is.
> You appear to be bending over backwards to back him up. Looking for any reason to excuse the threat and telling me that my clear reading and experience is wrong. 
> Reading the fud posted as not mean spirited, but that my words were. Strange how you seem to not see thats exactly what bodhi.zazen sees. 
> I feel strongly against anyone speaking untruth about the 64bit version. Sadly its excused and allowed, when reported its left standing and never removed.
> I also fear what is going to be done to new users now that he is the head of a team devoted to them. How many people is he going to "interpret" and hand out infractions to.


I fear we have reached an impasse. I have tried to the best of my ability to communicate what we are thinking and why things have been said and done, but I have been quite ineffective in helping you comprehend the forum staff's point of view. I'm not quite sure what I can do to fix that. It's approaching midnight where I live, so I'm off to get some sleep. Maybe by tomorrow I will have a new idea to help me communicate more clearly to you that:no one on this staff is out to get you, or anyone elsethis has never been about specific words, in and of themselves--"fud" or "lies"this has only been about learning how best to present and express various points of view in a way that does not imply negative things about other usersThe forum rules that seem to be causing you problems are these:


> Be respectful of all users at all times. This means please use etiquette and politeness. Treat people with kindness and gentleness. If you do this the rest of the code of conduct won't need more than a cursory mention.


and


> Please see the Ubuntu Code of Conduct's requirements to "Be Considerate" and to "Be Respectful" and the descriptions given there for more exact specifications.


which refers specifically to this


> *Be respectful.* The Ubuntu community and its members treat one another with respect. Everyone can make a valuable contribution to Ubuntu. We may not always agree, but disagreement is no excuse for poor behaviour and poor manners. We might all experience some frustration now and then, but we cannot allow that frustration to turn into a personal attack. It's important to remember that a community where people feel uncomfortable or threatened is not a productive one. We expect members of the Ubuntu community to be respectful when dealing with other contributors as well as with people outside the Ubuntu project, and with users of Ubuntu.

----------


## Kilz

That rule deals with personal attacks. Are you saying that telling someone they are spreading fud and repeating lies is a personal attack?

----------


## matthew

I'm saying that the manner in which you did so came off as disrespectful, whether that was your intent or not (and I tend to think it was not).

----------


## Kilz

> I'm saying that the manner in which you did so came off as disrespectful, whether that was your intent or not (and I tend to think it was not).


No it was not the intent. But neither was it sugar coated, that is not me. Never has been. But when you are reading into what _might be_ the meaning vs plain words you can twist anything. Is someones way of writing or expression going to be dictated now (You must all candy coat everything)? Because to me, asking someone to "please" not do something. is not disrespectful.

----------


## matthew

> No it was not the intent. But neither was it sugar coated, that is not me. Never has been. But when you are reading into what _might be_ the meaning vs plain words you can twist anything. Is someones way of writing or expression going to be dictated now (You must all candy coat everything)? Because to me, asking someone to "please" not do something. is not disrespectful.


Please bear with a flawed example as I attempt to illustrate my point.

This first request is polite.



> Please consider that your information may be outdated and therefore incorrect. I would suggest that the opposite of what you are saying is true.


This request is not, regardless of its intent.



> Please don't post this flawed, outdated garbage around here.


In the first example the person being spoken to is given respect. In the second he is not. No matter what you actually intend, people will only have your words to go by in attempting to interpret those intentions. The first example expresses the same idea with clarity and holds nothing back. The second is equally clear, but will rise rise to negative emotions in the listener/reader.

If a person can't be bothered to try to communicate in a way that their listener can hear, understand, and accept his ideas, I suggest that person is either lazy, arrogant, or unfriendly...either that, or simply ignorant of how to communicate effectively. Because I have seen you around here for a long time, and because of your history of being a truly helpful member of these forums, I want to presume the last option is the one that applies to you. You have good ideas. You have information worth sharing and being listened to. If you were to learn to express your thoughts in a more gentle fashion you could do far more, with far less effort.

Politeness is not intended to force people to stop being themselves, rather it is intended as a way to help the rest of the world see you for who you are and consider your thoughts and opinions on their merits, while expressing to the world that you consider them valuable and worthy of your time and attention. If the latter is not true, then you have no reason to attempt to change. If you do respect people, then you should try to show them.

"Sugar coating" is not necessarily evil, if your actual content is undiminished. Instead, it allows people freer access to consider your content, rather than be distracted by the manner of expression in which the content is contained.

----------

